
Lessons from the first 12 Euler problems in Rust (Spoiler warning!) - vog
http://www.jonathanturner.org/2015/10/lessons-from-first-12-euler-problems-in.html
======
vog
(Spoiler alert: The article itself is a spoiler, and so is my comment.)

In their solution for problem 10, the well-known algorithm "Sieve of
Eratosthenes" is implemented, but without naming it.

Although explaining this algorithm is not the topic of the post, it would
still be nice to at least mention the name. Apart from giving proper credit,
this would also have the advantage that this article could be found by
searching for "Rust" \+ "Sieve of Eratosthenes".

